# "HIGH" End Self Contained HID's ..?



## bulbmogul (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking to add a few more over the top self contained, factory made HID Lights to add to the fleet.Anything new out that I am not aware of anyone..? Only want the ELITE TOP Dogs to add...


----------



## BVH (Feb 15, 2017)

Probably doesn't quite fit your self-contained bill of goods because it's tethered but how about the 175 Watt Megaray?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-Right-Time&p=3904099&viewfull=1#post3904099


Then modify it similar to what I did here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-Right-Time&p=4002535&viewfull=1#post4002535

Find a LarryK14 that someone will give up:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...for-LarryK14&p=3612201&viewfull=1#post3612201


----------



## hahoo (Feb 16, 2017)

BVH said:


> Probably doesn't quite fit your self-contained bill of goods because it's tethered but how about the 175 Watt Megaray?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-Right-Time&p=3904099&viewfull=1#post3904099
> 
> ...




any guess to the lumens that would out out ?


----------



## BVH (Feb 16, 2017)

The 175 Watt Cermax/Luxtel/Excellitas lamps used in the MR are rated at 2200 Lumens.


----------



## bulbmogul (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking for lights similar to Surefire Arc2-8c, Surefire Hellfighter5, Superpower, all hand held self contained expensive "FACTORY" Lights..Wonder if Surefire is to release anything new..?


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 16, 2017)

It's not even a matter of question the XeRay XV-LX70 is what you're missing! Matter of fact it's what we're both missing, it might definitely be my next light.


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 16, 2017)

(uhoh... my gears are spinning..)

(BVH knows what this means)

you sure on the "production" lights?  no room for custom works???


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 16, 2017)

The only thing that comes to mind is the Night Reaper. Night Reaper isn't to be confused for the Polarion built light. Night Reaper Systems builds the heavily militarized version of the light.


----------



## BVH (Feb 17, 2017)

I would think the Night Reaper would be a disappointment after having the LeMax Superlight and/or Xevision version. It looks Big and knarly but it's still only a 50 watt HID.


----------



## hahoo (Feb 17, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> It's not even a matter of question the XeRay XV-LX70 is what you're missing! Matter of fact it's what we're both missing, it might definitely be my next light.




it might definitely be my next light ???
thought you already pulled the trigger on one of these ?


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 17, 2017)

hahoo said:


> it might definitely be my next light ???
> thought you already pulled the trigger on one of these ?



I pulled the trigger on the Superpower version, I was talking about the regular version in that post. Having a pair of XeVisions would sure be nice!


----------



## BirdofPrey (Feb 17, 2017)

175 watt hid is 2200 lumens? Is that a typo?


----------



## BVH (Feb 17, 2017)

BirdofPrey said:


> 175 watt hid is 2200 lumens? Is that a typo?



No typo. It's a pure Xenon Short Arc lamp so Lumens per Watt are considerably lower than AC automotive type Metal Halide lamps. Look at what [email protected] just posted in the Maxabeam Question thread. ..........Current lights run at 85 Watts and put 1800 Lumens out the front............. - about 21 Lumens per Watt. The 175 Cermax lamp is putting out a little less at about 12.5 Lumens per Watt.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 17, 2017)

NoNotAgain said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is the Night Reaper. Night Reaper isn't to be confused for the Polarion built light. Night Reaper Systems builds the heavily militarized version of the light.



From everything I have been able to ascertain the night reaper is not in serial production. Ken seems to have "flown below the radar" for more than 2 years now (08/2014). I know customers that bought from us after trying to contact him, to no avail. Its a tough market right now, when your primary customer base is military and not much product diversification.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2017)

BVH said:


> Look at what [email protected] just posted in the Maxabeam Question thread. ..........Current lights run at 85 Watts and put 1800 Lumens out the front............. - about 21 Lumens per Watt.



Just to clarify on the Maxa Beam, it is roughly ~1800 lamp lumens, ~1300 OTF Lumens.

Cermax "lamps" (Megaray), although also xenon and will have some traits in common, but are really their own technology with distinct differences.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 17, 2017)

BVH said:


> No typo. It's a pure Xenon Short Arc lamp so Lumens per Watt are considerably lower than AC automotive type Metal Halide lamps. Look at what [email protected] just posted in the Maxabeam Question thread. ..........Current lights run at 85 Watts and put 1800 Lumens out the front............. - about 21 Lumens per Watt. The 175 Cermax lamp is putting out a little less at about 12.5 Lumens per Watt.



All good points BVH for Xenon Short Arc. 
50 watt Metal Halide HID (50 watts to the bulb) is about 105 lumens per bulb watt, 70 watt HID is about 107 lumens per bulb watt and 75 watt HID about 110 lumens per bulb watt. We (XeVision) never go past 80 watts on this specific bulb technology (using Philips DL50 Fatboy for 75 to 80 watts). We mostly use the DL50/740 for 50/70 watt applications (anything above 50 watts). We use 35W standard bulbs mostly for applications of 50 watts and less. At 80 watts its about 112 lumens per bulb watt. These are all bulb lumen numbers not OTF. As another point of reference 35 watt HID (automotive standard) is 91 or 92 lumens per bulb watt. This bulb technology becomes more lumens efficient as wattage increases. A very big jump in lumens per watt bulb efficiency comparing 35 and 50 watts, a steep curve there. Above 50 watts the lumens per watt curve is not so steep and only gets flatter.


----------



## bulbmogul (Feb 28, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Superpower version, I was talking about the regular version in that post. Having a pair of XeVisions would sure be nice!


Any update on the status of your new Superpower HID..? Had it yet arrived in the states and any pictures to share..? Looking forward to hearing from you on the arrival of your new light..


----------



## bulbmogul (Mar 19, 2017)

Is there any Factory Stock HID Self Contained Lights that cost more then USD$5000.00 Please link me some in this thread for me to gander at please..


----------



## XeRay (Mar 28, 2017)

We can make a special LV edition (Louis Vuitton®) with a thick gold plating, the LV-XV70 with a special price of $9,750.00, we can do 18K or 24K but 24K is softer so it will be more easily scratched.
Sorry no gandering, this will be "for your eyes only". The perfect accessory to fit in a "manbag", no shoulder strap to detract from the beautiful and sexy searchlight shape. 
For the sophisticated exacting buyer who wants only the very best Factory Production Searchlight. Comes with a locking sapphire glass viewing case and a real purple velvet fitted nesting cushion, for it to lay on within the viewing case.
 *??* , wow that was fast. 
Maybe I had too much spare time today.


----------



## Bdm82 (Mar 28, 2017)

XeRay said:


> We can make a special LV edition (Louis Vuitton®) with a thick gold plating, the LV-XV70 with a special price of $9,750.00, we can do 18K or 24K but 24K is softer so it will be more easily scratched.
> Sorry no gandering, this will be "for your eyes only". The perfect accessory to fit in a "manbag", no shoulder strap to detract from the beautiful and sexy searchlight shape.
> For the sophisticated exacting buyer who wants only the very best Factory Production Searchlight. Comes with a locking sapphire glass viewing case and a purple fitted nesting cushion, for it to lay on within the viewing case.
> *??* , wow that was fast.
> Maybe I had too much spare time today.


You win the Internet today... this was great.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Mar 29, 2017)

Polarion Korea is still in business and all their products are available for sale in the USA (Polarion-store, Polarion-sales). As noted in this post, wattage or lumens is not the end-all. Quality of the reflector is a critical factor that is often missed. 

The PH50D is the latest civilian self-contained HID light. Under $2,000, dual mode (30-50W), water resistant to 20 meters, will throw close to 1 mile. Compatible with all Polarion filters including IR. 5200 mAh Li-Ion.


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 29, 2017)

bulbmogul said:


> Looking to add a few more over the top self contained, factory made HID Lights to add to the fleet.Anything new out that I am not aware of anyone..? Only want the ELITE TOP Dogs to add...



The Maxabeam of course. It's very well known. It's also the farthest throwing portable light you can buy.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 30, 2017)

The_Driver said:


> The Maxabeam of course. It's very well known. It's also the farthest throwing portable light you can buy.



yes it is, and only beats them all by a measly 3 miles :huh::laughing:
would be nice if it pumped out around 7k lumens though
then you would have something:thumbsup:
they got lights you carry in your pocket, that have more lumens than the MB


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 30, 2017)

Well not quite. The xevision superpower throws almost as far and produces 7500 lumens. It is much larger though and he brighter spill reduces effective range. On the other hand the spot is much larger.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 30, 2017)

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Polarion Korea is still in business and all their products are available for sale in the USA (Polarion-store, Polarion-sales). As noted in this post, wattage or lumens is not the end-all. Quality of the reflector is a critical factor that is often missed.
> 
> The PH50D is the latest civilian self-contained HID light. Under $2,000, dual mode (30-50W), water resistant to 20 meters, will throw close to 1 mile. Compatible with all Polarion filters including IR. 5200 mAh Li-Ion.



Nice to hear.....great lights.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely nice to know, I still have my PH50. Anyone interested in buying it just PM me! After selling it I hope to pick up the new version probably in the very near future.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 30, 2017)

The_Driver said:


> Well not quite. The xevision superpower throws almost as far and produces 7500 lumens. It is much larger though and he brighter spill reduces effective range. On the other hand the spot is much larger.


..........


----------



## hahoo (Mar 30, 2017)

The_Driver said:


> Well not quite. The xevision superpower throws almost as far and produces 7500 lumens. It is much larger though and he brighter spill reduces effective range. On the other hand the spot is much larger.




superpower= 4200 meters

maxabeam = 7000 meters

thats ONLY 1.75 miles further :huh:

what am i missing here?


----------



## PolarLi (Mar 30, 2017)

hahoo said:


> what am i missing here?



The inverse-square law


----------



## hahoo (Mar 30, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> The inverse-square law




so, are my numbers right or wrong ?


----------



## PolarLi (Mar 30, 2017)

Your numbers are right


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 31, 2017)

Your eyes are the problem. It's difficult too see small objects (people for example) in that large of a distance. So from a practical perspective the Maxabeam doesn't go that much farther.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 31, 2017)

The_Driver said:


> Your eyes are the problem. It's difficult too see small objects (people for example) in that large of a distance. So from a practical perspective the Maxabeam doesn't go that much farther.




yes, but at say 1000 meters, it will still put twice the intensity, or more, on a subject, with 4 times the lux
am i right there ?


----------



## BVH (Mar 31, 2017)

As PolarLi described above, similarly, in a 900 Yard beam shoot with an 85 Watt, 1 degree beam Gen3 MB and a 175 Watt, 2 degree beam Megaray, the hotspot from the MB was indeed brighter than that of the MR however I could not tell that I was illuminating a large tree until I hit the same target with the dimmer but larger hotspot of the MR. So in this long-distance case, brighter was not better.


----------



## dudemar (Apr 3, 2017)

dudemar said:


> Definitely nice to know, I still have my PH50. Anyone interested in buying it just PM me! After selling it I hope to pick up the new version probably in the very near future.



Nativetexan,

I tried replying to your pm but your inbox is full. The PH50 is still available since you're interested!


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 4, 2017)

Still looking for something "NEW" recent release and self contained and with a huge SHELF WOW FACTOR..!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 24, 2017)

Not much more "Wow" factor than chipwillis' sale of the Big MAC Daddy of them All- Largest Titanium Light. 35/50w XeVision HID in a huge full custom Titanium body. Up for sale right now in WTS- Custom Titanium and Exotic Metal Lights...


----------



## XeRay (Apr 25, 2017)

scout24 said:


> Not much more "Wow" factor than chipwillis' sale of the Big MAC Daddy of them All- Largest Titanium Light. 35/50w XeVision HID in a huge full custom Titanium body. Up for sale right now in WTS- Custom Titanium and Exotic Metal Lights...



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tanium-light&p=5086286&viewfull=1#post5086286

Obviously, some years ago we provided the ballasts to MAC, that he needed to produce this one of a kind piece of art.


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 25, 2017)

scout24 said:


> Not much more "Wow" factor than chipwillis' sale of the Big MAC Daddy of them All- Largest Titanium Light. 35/50w XeVision HID in a huge full custom Titanium body. Up for sale right now in WTS- Custom Titanium and Exotic Metal Lights...


 I believe I am asking and searching for "STOCK FACTORY HID Handheld Units" I myself would not take that thing to a worm wrestle..


----------



## scout24 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry, bulb. I read through the posts here and saw that there was a scarcity of currently produced factory offerings. The one I mentioned has a lot going for it: The one-off factor, gorgeous machining, and pretty much a full set of spare parts that are from a well known, high quality manufacturer. I must inquire, what on earth is a worm wrestle?


----------



## RT84 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have been looking and wanting a XV-LX70 for a while, is it just me or is there not many other quality HID flashlight been made any more.


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 17, 2017)

Polarion and Surefire also still make HIDs.
There were never really that many to begin with.


----------



## bulbmogul (Jul 17, 2017)

Surefire offers a Hellfighter5 HID and a Arc2-8c with a few still remaining..Both great lights if you are not to budget minded..


----------



## RT84 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just looked up the price on the Hellfighter 5 wow. I'm sure it is very well built.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 18, 2017)

RT84 said:


> I have been looking and wanting a XV-LX70 for a while, is it just me or is there not many other quality HID flashlight been made any more.



Check out the "Group Buy" thread for the Polarion 50D.....heck of a light. I believe only a few more folks are needed.


----------



## RT84 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: &quot;HIGH&quot; End Self Contained HID's ..?*

Bulbmogul very nice collection , have you done a beam shot comparison between the three of them.


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: &quot;HIGH&quot; End Self Contained HID's ..?*

He has been asked many times...


----------



## bulbmogul (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: &quot;HIGH&quot; End Self Contained HID's ..?*

No I have not as it really does not make much difference on ones interest in buying as I bought them in the blind myself with "NO BEAMSHOTS". All you will get from beamshot comparison is someone with a 100.00 Amazon light claiming how much brighter it is..... There is many beam shots available for you here on CF to check out...


----------



## bulbmogul (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: &quot;HIGH&quot; End Self Contained HID's ..?*



The_Driver said:


> He has been asked many times...




Yes you are correct I have many times and its just not my cup of tea however if you know of any other new "Factory" HID Lights that are high end that have not already been mentioned, i sure would like to buy them..


----------



## chartmarker (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: &quot;HIGH&quot; End Self Contained HID's ..?*

Beam shots and input from members help me and others. That's why I come hear to learn.


----------



## RT84 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: &quot;HIGH&quot; End Self Contained HID's ..?*

Sorry, did not know. Only reason i asked was I'm interested in getting an XV LX70 or a SureFire*ARC2-8C HID.


----------



## zemperfi (Jul 21, 2017)

Is there a reason why the Hellfighter 4 is not even in the conversation. Is it too weak? What's the deal? I know it has a battery and is self contained.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 22, 2017)

zemperfi said:


> Is there a reason why the Hellfighter 4 is not even in the conversation. Is it too weak? What's the deal? I know it has a battery and is self contained.



The original poster...Bulbmogul already has a new Hellfighter 5. See his lights listed under his threads.


----------

